# briggs and stratton 16.5 need help



## spankmunky (May 31, 2010)

hi, i have a poulan 2008 lawn tractor with a 16.5 b&s. i was using it the other day and and it started to sound alittle diffrent. i turned it off and it hasnt started back. i checked the coil and its fine. when i choke it it will fire but dosnt really start (sounds like it wants to start but never reaches idol) and then just dies. takes a few minuets to get it to do it again. could it be the seat sensor. what else could it be. any help would be great. if you need the serial, model number i can get it later tonight when i get home. thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post the engine numbers?


----------



## spankmunky (May 31, 2010)

31a707 engine model number polan 16.5 42 inch


----------



## kahs4814 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could be the anti backfire solenoid( if it has one) mounted on the carb bowl. when you turn the engine off with the key, when it works it stops fuel from being sucked into the engine from the bowl. It may be stuck in the up position and cutting off fuel to the engine.
When you turn the ignition key on and off you should hear it clicking, plunging up and down. If you don't hear it, and the connections are good, that might be your problem. Replace it, or do what I do and un-screw it from the bowl and snip off the plunger rod with side cutters. 

Hope this helps, Rob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have spark it's not the seat sensor. Try seeing if it will fire off of a prime, it it does, then do like the last poster suggested and check the after fire solenoid. I would not recommend cutting the plunger off, unless your sure the solenoid is bad and it's not a ground, wiring, or switch problem.


----------



## spankmunky (May 31, 2010)

thanks guys, im going to try it tomorrow morning and see what i can get. ill post and let u guys know what happens. thanks again


----------

